# Diablo 3 - Erwartungen erfüllt?



## SireS (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Com,

die meisten, die sich Diablo 3 kaufen wissen was sie erwartet. Manche würden es grinden nennen, für andere ist es Kult. Auch ich bin seit dem Ur-Diablo dabei und mochte die Reihe immer. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich 45 Euro dafür ausgeben möchte, bin typischer Budget-kÄufer.

An die, die es schon haben: Sind eure Erwartungen erfüllt? Seid ihr zufrieden? Bitte um eure ersten Eindrücke!

LG
SireS


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

oh ja  schnetzel schnetzel und coole bosse
items, gold, craften

als diablo 2 fan, alles erfüllt.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

Anfangs zu leicht, ansonsten relativ zufrieden.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Mai 2012)

Also meine Erwartungen wurden in keinster Weise erfüllt. Keine Ego-Perspektive, keine Handfeuerwaffen, keine Rätsel à la "Myst", kein Witz wie in "Monkey Island 3", kein Wirtschaftssystem wie in EvE. Keine freie Welt wie in Skyrim. Kein Housing, keine Rassenvielfalt, nix, nada....enttäuschend.

So und jetzt mal im Ernst: was sollte man vom dem! klassischsten Hack 'n' Slay auf diesem Planeten sonst erwarten? Es gibt Monsterhorden, es gibt coole Bosse, tiefe und dunkle Dungeons, eine Itemspirale und jede menge Action. Hat denn wirklich jemand mehr erwartet?

Grandioses Spiel!


----------



## myxir21 (16. Mai 2012)

Nein nicht ganz erfüllt.

Das Spiel ist gut, meiner Meinung nach aber für ein Blizzard Spiel zu wenig. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen


Positiv
-Gute Klassen (Bis auf Mönch, der ist öde)
-Top Vertonung und Musik
-Gute Zwischenkämpfe / Events /Bosse
-Das Skillsystem passt mir auch
-Hervorragende Performance (Login Probs zählen nicht, gehört mittlerweile zum Standard)


Negativ
-Spiel allgemein zu kurz (Streckung durch Schwierigkeistgrade gilt nicht). Akte werden immer kürzer. Zeitdruck merkt man Blizzard hier klar an. Was atypisch ist.
-Sammelwut kommt nicht auf, aufgrund der Entschlackung bei Items
-Standardgegner langweilig und emotionslos.
-Die Begleiter gehen mit der Zeit auf den Keks
-Grafik unpassend (zu kindlich und zu wenig düster)
-Auktionshaus ist hingeklatscht und nicht aus einem Spiel raus erreichbar.
-Mit dem Streichen des Würffels fehlt meiner Meinung nach eines der Key-Features aus D2

Trotzdem ist es ein Pflichtspiel für jeden Gamer. Eine 90+ Wertung hat es aber nicht verdient. Ebenfalls nicht den Titel Game of the Year. Ein Skyrim hat bei mir mehr Begeisterung ausgelöst, auch wenn es nicht das selbe Prinzip ist und sich die Spiele nicht vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Also ich finds extrem kurzweilig, spassig und bin momentan am Rumfluchen weil ich jetzt im Büro und nicht zu Hause bin um fröhlich Pixelhaufen zu schnetzeln.

Meine Erwartungen sind bis jetzt übertroffen.

Gott Scytale... hätte fast nach dem ersten Satz aufgehört zu lesen und wollte schon arg losflamen.
xD


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gott Scytale... hätte fast nach dem ersten Satz aufgehört zu lesen und wollte schon arg losflamen.
> xD



Dann habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Erwartungen erfüllt, wie man hier so schön sagt.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2012)

Bin noch am Anfang, konnte nach den Login Schwierigkeiten schließlich heute Morgen noch vor der Arbeit mal reinschnuppern. Kenne als ähnliches Spiel einzig Dungeon Siege, die Vorgänger von Diablo hab ich nie gesehen.

20 Minuten haben gereicht. Ich wünschte, ich könnte zu Hause sitzen und wieder ran.

Zwar ist die Schwierigkeit derzeit noch überschaubar, so ist es dennoch spannend, da ich noch kein Gefühl dafür habe, wie viel ich als Zauberer jetzt eigentlich aushalte bzw. wie viel Mana ich eigentlich habe, da ich permanent "teure" Casts durchbringen kann.

Von dem, was ich bisher an Geschichte mitbekommen habe, scheint es aber wirklich spannend.

Insgesamt wirklich Daumen hoch, ich hoffe, das es so bleibt.


----------



## Dolzi (16. Mai 2012)

die erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt, wenn nicht gar übertroffen
kann es kaum erwarten heute nach hause zu kommen und alptraum durchzuzocken; dafür kann ich mir auch ewig zeit lassen, da das verlängerte Wochenende beginnt
wenn man sich da mit 3 Freunden duch die Monstermassen durchschnetzelt gibts eigentlich nichts was derzeit mehr Laune macht

einziger Kritikpunkt den ich noch nachvollziehen kann ist, dass man permanent online und mit dem bnet verbunden sein muss... stört mich zwar überhaupt nicht, da ich diablo nur zu hause spiele, aber wenn jemand mit dem Laptop unterwegs ist und der inet - stick permanent die verbindung verliert würde ich das auch nicht toll finden

alles in allem ein grandioses spiel in dem ich noch viele Stunden versenken werde :-)


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oh ja  schnetzel schnetzel und coole bosse
> items, gold, craften
> 
> als diablo 2 fan, alles erfüllt.



dienstag vormittag installiert - bis jetzt 16 stunden played. nuff said  hat meine erwartungen noch bei weeiiiitem übertroffen


----------



## muffel28 (16. Mai 2012)

Spiel ist Super. Trotz des faden Hack und Slay Prinzipes will man bei Diablo immer mehr und mehr. Fast schon wie bei WOW und immer weiter. Einziger Kritikpunkt bisher das mehrmalige durchspielen um auf Lvl 60 zu kommen, sofert ich da richtig informiert bin. Und Grafisch hab ich mir mehr erwartet. Sie ist stimmig und auch toll aber doch zu net dann wieder. Torhclight lässt grüßen hier. Glaub die arbeiten zusammen und vertreiben die Games nur unterschiedlich um den Verkauf anzukurbeln *GGG*.



Hoffe die erweiterung bzw. die ersten größeren Patches lassen nicht zu lange darauf warten.



Wenn es in der Hölle auch so stinkt wie der Kopf aus der CE, dann will ich lieber in den Himmel *GGGG*


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Hoffe die erweiterung bzw. die ersten größeren Patches lassen nicht zu lange darauf warten.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Das Mehrmals-Durchspielen um auf Max-Level zu kommen war auch bei den alten Diablo-Teilen nicht anders. Wer das Spiel halt nur fuer die Handlung spielt, der zockt halt einfach auf Normal durch und ist dann fertig - und wer mehr will, der faengt eben mit erhoehtem Schwierigkeitsgrad von vorn an...


----------



## myxir21 (16. Mai 2012)

Konnte mich nie durchringen in D2 auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu spielen. Schlicht und einfach weil es nichts wirklich neues mehr gab ausser Loot.

Evt nun aber mit D3, da es auch jenseits von LVL 30 neue Sachen gibt (passive und Runen)

Spiele atm Hexendoktor. Aber es kribbelt schon in den Fingern um nochmals neu als Dämonenjäger zu beginnen.


----------



## fereman (16. Mai 2012)

ich hatte vorher noch kein diablo spiel gespielt udn habe dieses blind gekauft. und ich muss sagen es macht spass^^
 bissl leicht meiner meinung nach aber ich denke das kommt noch.


----------



## Bersi23 (16. Mai 2012)

Habs mit 3 Freunden durch und es lohnt sich. Wir brauchen inkl. vieler Pausen ca. 12-13h auf normal (erste mal durchspielen halt). Der 4 Akt ist vom Gefühl her aber länger als im zweiten Teil,trotzdem ziemlich kurz aber es macht fun und das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## BenNevis (16. Mai 2012)

Erwartungen zu 100% erfüllt! 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das schnetzeln nochmal soviel Spaß macht wie damals


----------



## xerkxes (17. Mai 2012)

Gleich vorweg, ich habe das Spiel nicht gekauft sondern bei meinem Cousin über die Schulter gesehen und selbst dort kurz angespielt.

Es ist das selbe wie Diablo 2 in neuem Gewand. Genauso aufregend wie der Wechsel von einem Golf IV auf einen Golf V. Es bedient jedoch gut die niederen Instinkte, was Blizzard drauf hat.

Ist halt wie bei McDonalds. Das qualitativ Minderwertige in schönem Gewand fährt auf dieser Welt den meisten Umsatz ein.


----------



## Armatuss (17. Mai 2012)

Spiel ist absolut top und macht richtig süchtig aber durch die Onlinepflicht isses absolut unspielbar , da ich seit Diablo auf albtraum totale laggs und dcs habe stecke ich jetzt beim Skelletkönig und bekomme keinen Try ohne dc hin sehr traurig......


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2012)

Es ist durchaus untrhaltsam, wirkt aber auf mich wie ein simplifiziertes Magicka.


----------



## Neneko89 (18. Mai 2012)

Erwartungen vollends erfüllt!

Und wem das Spiel zu kurz ist... Lauft einfach mal jede Karte ab, dann habter mindestens 20-30 Spielstunden bis man Normal durch hat...


----------



## Firun (18. Mai 2012)

Meine Erwartungen wurden übertroffen, ich hätte nicht gedacht das mich der Teil noch mal so in seinen Bann ziehen wird und dabei die Empfindungen/Erinnerungen des ersten Teils wieder so gut in mein Gedächtnis bringen würde.

Blizzard hat es für mich wieder mal geschafft , ein tolles Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2012)

Ich habe aktuell (nur) die Starter-Version und hab es gestern gespielt. Sofort kommt wieder das Suchtgefühl auf und ohne dass man es merkt, sind 3h vorüber...

Typisch Diablo, typisch Blizzard.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Mai 2012)

fereman schrieb:


> bissl leicht meiner meinung nach aber ich denke das kommt noch.



bin mit meinem barbaren jetzt akt2 alp kurz vorm endgegner und ich muss sagen, es zieht deutlich an.
muss man halt auch einfach mal schauen. denke das wird sich mit der zeit auch einpendeln. d2 war ja auch im endeffekt irgendwann nur noch blindes geclicke, sobald man einen gewissen equipmentstand hatte.
dafür, dass ich jetzt so gut wie 100% selffound spiele, keine sets, legendär und co an board habe und mir nur ab und an mal ein besseres rare im AH kaufe spielt es sich stellenweise schon knifflig mit teilweise leichtem hang zur "maus an die wand schmeiss" handlung


----------



## teroa (18. Mai 2012)

naja geht so..hab aber auch ehrlich gesagt kein meisterwerk erwartet,die zeiten sind vorbei um sowas von blizz zu erwarten,aber für zwischendurch ganz gut.
ansonsten gibt es was besseres aus dem jahr 2008 inhaltlich und grafisch


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Mai 2012)

Ich fürchte, das Spiel hats wirklich geschafft.

Also mich kriegt man derzeit nur noch schwer vom Spiel los. Zwar sind einige Punkte arg vorhersehbar bis jetzt (Akt 2 gerade fertig) und auch die Wiederspielbarkeit hält sich bisher in Grenzen (was bestimmt an mir liegt), aber diese ständig neu veränderten Fähigkeiten machen wirklich Spaß. 

Für mich, zu diesem Zeitpunkt, das bestmögliche Spiel.

Erschreckend finde ich nur, das mir meine Hand plötzlich weh tut beim spielen. MIR. 20 Jahre Computerspiele, Bürojob, Klavierunterricht und nach ner halben Woche mit neuem Spiel habe ich aufgrund der Andersartigkeit der Steuerung Probleme mit meinen Fingern Oo

Ganz witzig finde ich jedoch eines. Entweder viele Gegner laufen wirklich gekonnt in einige Kugelgeschosse rein ODER aber ich hab ein verdammt gutes Gefühl, wohin ich zielen muss, denn es fühlt sich gar nicht mal anstrengend an, in Situationen mit vielen Gegnern aus mehreren Richtungen alles bei Laune zu halten. Ich ziele nicht wirklich, ich schieße einfach unterbewusst in die Richtung und treffen tuts meist die Richtigen.


----------



## XsociusX (19. Mai 2012)

Meine Erwartungen hats voll und ganz erfüllt. Nur das Leveln ging mir ein bisschen zu schnell. Da hätte ich mir ein wenig mehr erhofft.


----------



## Belgor (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin zufrieden. Ich würde dem Game keine Note 1 geben, aber im Bereich 3 finde ich das Spiel gut plaziert. Es macht Spass und das sogar noch wenn man es auf "Normal" durchgespielt hat. Dann noch mit Freunde und Bekannte zocken ist auch nochmal ein netter Spassfaktor. Freu mich nun auch noch auf das Echtgeldauktionshaus um meine Legendären Klamotten da zu verkaufen oder vielleicht noch ein bisschen Gold ^^


edit:
Achja und meine Grafikkarte hat das Spiel in die Hölle gezogen  Nach 1 1/2 Tagen hatte ich Grafikfehler im Spiel. Dachte zuerst "Hey scheiss Blizzard/Ati" aber dann in einem anderen Game waren die fehler noch schlimmer ^^ Zum Glück war noch Garantie drauf und ich habe eine gleichwertige Karte als Ersatz bekommen.

Bei meinem Bekannten hat Diablo das Internet am Mittwoch gekillt und er konnte erst gestern wieder zocken


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ganz witzig finde ich jedoch eines. Entweder viele Gegner laufen wirklich gekonnt in einige Kugelgeschosse rein ODER aber ich hab ein verdammt gutes Gefühl, wohin ich zielen muss, denn es fühlt sich gar nicht mal anstrengend an, in Situationen mit vielen Gegnern aus mehreren Richtungen alles bei Laune zu halten. Ich ziele nicht wirklich, ich schieße einfach unterbewusst in die Richtung und treffen tuts meist die Richtigen.



hehe..das ist halt diablo  merke : das viehzeux hat keine KI und läuft immer auf dich zu..also einfach alles was geht draufballern, mit dem mauszeige einfach mal so grob in richtung feind 
bin jetzt mit dem barb in hölle angekommen. 9 level noch bis zur 60. macht immer noch mortz laune und mit 60 gehts ja erst richtig los 

hexendoc steht in akt3 alp..


----------



## Wolfner (19. Mai 2012)

Bin mit keinen großen Erwartungen ran gegangen.
Muss jedoch sagen, das alte Spielprinzip ist mangels tragender Innovation einfach nicht mehr so mitreißend.

Ich kann auch Pacman oder Pong in moderner Technik neu aufsetzen, aber deswegen erwarte ich keine Auszeichnungen dafür.
Mit seinem linearen Design, null Entscheidungsfreiheit und eher minder komplexen Charaktersystem bietet mir Diablo 3 einfach ein bissel zu wenig spielerische Tiefe.

Hinzukommen dann Ärgernisse wie Lags beim Alleinespielen (welche ich nach wie vor kriege, wenn ich zur Primetime einlogge) und andere Hand-in-Hand gehende Kleinigkeiten. Aber das wurde ja schon ausreichend woanders diskutiert.


50-55 Euro ist dafür auf _*ALLE FÄLLE*_ zu teuer. Soviel kann ich sagen. Bei 45 bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Bei 40 würde ich es mir überlegen (wobei ich bedauerlicherweise meine Scheine schon los bin - würde nicht von einem Fehlkauf sprechen, aber definitiv von einem überteuerten Kauf, den wert ist Diablo 3 mit seiner Feature-Liste _*weitaus *_weniger - da kann deren Inhalt noch so ausbalanciert und perfektioniert sein).


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> 50-55 Euro ist dafür auf _*ALLE FÄLLE*_ zu teuer. Soviel kann ich sagen. Bei 45 bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Bei 40 würde ich es mir überlegen (wobei ich bedauerlicherweise meine Scheine schon los bin - würde nicht von einem Fehlkauf sprechen, aber definitiv von einem überteuerten Kauf, den wert ist Diablo 3 mit seiner Feature-Liste _*weitaus *_weniger).



Das stimmt halt nicht 
Diablo ist Diablo, wusste man vorher. Ich hab jetzt gut 20 Stunden Spielzeit verbraten und bin bei weitem noch nicht gelangweilt oder gar am Ende. Für 50 Euro ist das völlig in Ordnung, zumal ich da ja auch noch jede Menge Spielzeit investieren werde. Andere Vollpreistitel bieten da weniger.
Und was für Features auf der Liste stehen ist halt schlicht und ergreifend irrelevant. Wird man beschäftigt und es macht Spaß, dann hat sich das Geld gelohnt. Macht es keinen Spaß, dann war es ein Fehlkauf und verschwendetes Geld, aber dennoch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Wolfner (19. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Das stimmt halt nicht
> Diablo ist Diablo, wusste man vorher. Ich hab jetzt gut 20 Stunden Spielzeit verbraten und bin bei weitem noch nicht gelangweilt oder gar am Ende. Für 50 Euro ist das völlig in Ordnung, zumal ich da ja auch noch jede Menge Spielzeit investieren werde. Andere Vollpreistitel bieten da weniger.



Ja und wieder andere bieten mehr um weniger Kohle.
Bei anderen Spielen würde man wohl von "sich wiederholendem Gameplay" reden, aber hier gilt das offenbar nicht, weils halt Diablo ist und das irgendwie nen Freifahrtschein auf sowas hat.

Ich finde 55 Eier dafür einfach zu viel. Sei es jetzt Diablo oder was anderes.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2012)

komische sache.. für 40euro würde es spass machen, für 55 nicht ?! 
hab 90 bezahlt und jeder cent wird wahrscheinlich mit hundert spielstunden belohnt


----------



## Wolfner (19. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> komische sache.. für 40euro würde es spass machen, für 55 nicht ?!
> hab 90 bezahlt und jeder cent wird wahrscheinlich mit hundert spielstunden belohnt



Es redet hier keiner von Spaß oder nicht. Das is wieder ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe.
Hier geht es nur darum nen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen.

Freilich ist der für jeden anders, aber jetzt mal objektiv an dem aufgehangen was ich mir sonst so um 55 Euro holen könnte -  da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Vergleich für D3 gut ausgehen würde.

Man könnte bspw. ein 4er Pack von Torchlight 2 für seine Freunde vorbestellen und hätte immer noch genug Geld jeden von ihnen auf eine kleine Eistüte einzuladen 
Oder wozu man auch immer lustig ist.


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ja und wieder andere bieten mehr um weniger Kohle.
> Bei anderen Spielen würde man wohl von "sich wiederholendem Gameplay" reden, aber hier gilt das offenbar nicht, weils halt Diablo ist und das irgendwie nen Freifahrtschein auf sowas hat.
> 
> Ich finde 55 Eier dafür einfach zu viel. Sei es jetzt Diablo oder was anderes.



Jeder, der auch nur ein bisschen vom Vorgänger mitbekommen hat weiß eben, dass Diablo sich genau dadurch auszeichnet. Items farmen in sich wiederholenden Schwierigkeitsgraden und Leveln.
Bei Diablo ists halt ein Feature, da brauchts dafür keinen Freifahrtsschein


----------



## Wolfner (19. Mai 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Jeder, der auch nur ein bisschen vom Vorgänger mitbekommen hat weiß eben, dass Diablo sich genau dadurch auszeichnet. Items farmen in sich wiederholenden Schwierigkeitsgraden und Leveln.
> Bei Diablo ists halt ein Feature, da brauchts dafür keinen Freifahrtsschein



Das ist aber irgendwie ne schwache Ausrede wenn man bedenkt, dass es im ganzen letzten Jahrzehnt so viele andere Hack'n'Slay Titel gegeben hat, die ja laut der "Fachpresse" alle miteinander "Diablo 2 den Genre-Thron nicht entreißen konnten".

Und die Begründungen waren immer solche Geschichten wie "das Gameplay ist zu langweilig/wiederholend" oder was auch immer, wo das doch in vielerlei Hinsicht nur eine Mangelerscheinung am veralteten Spielprinzip ist.
In Wahrheit waren viele dieser Spiele um nichts schlechter als D2 und haben gerade in den Bereichen die du nennst keine großartigen Mängel aufgewiesen. Darüber hinaus haben einige noch versucht neue Features einzuführen.

Aber jetzt kommt Diablo 3 daher und plötzlich ist das alles völlig unwichtig und die PCGames klatscht einen riesen Artikel von wegen "Diablo 2 endlich enthront - bitte nehmt all mein Geld!!" auf die Hauptseite. Dabei sollte sich Diablo 3 wohl an ganz anderen Standards messen.

Da leckt irgendwo die Logik dahinter.
Es schmeckt einfach nach einer Markenversessenheit die ich mir nicht erklären kann.
Sicher ist D3 anständig gemacht. Aber soviel besser als andere? Und vor allem soviel besser um es soviel teurer anbieten zu können? Da geht's dann nämlich ans Eingemachte, denn beim Geld hört der Spaß dann auf.


----------



## Nàrdinel (19. Mai 2012)

Ich wollts mir ja eigentlich gar nicht kaufen, habs dann aber doch getan und... es hat ich komplett in seinen Bann gezogen. Vor allem im Co-op machts riesen Laune aber auch allein machts einfach Spaß. Ich kann nichtmal sagen woran es eigentlich liegt (hab Diablo 1 nie gespielt, Diablo 2 nur kurz) aber der Spielfluss ist superflüssig und die Skills sind durch die Runen sehr variabel.. obwohl man ja eigentlich nur rumrennt und Mobs den Hintern vermöbelt..
Echt abgefahren!

Klar hats noch ein paar Macken aber auch das konnte bisher den Spielspaß nicht trüben (lvl 37 Alp, Akt2)



Und die Videosequenzen fand ich einfach nur toll! =)


Fazit: Bin komplett ohne Erwartungen an dieses Spiel gegangen, im Gegenteil ich war sogar sehr skeptisch, (ok es ist echt nicht billig.. aber dafür rauch ich nicht ) und es hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## Achilius (19. Mai 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Hoffe die erweiterung bzw. die ersten größeren Patches lassen nicht zu lange darauf warten.



es wurde doch schon von blizzard gesagt, das keine inhalts patches kommen - nur balancing und performance patchtes.
ein addon wird es bei dem wahnsinnstempo von blizz, in frühestens 2-5 jahren geben 

diablo 3 ist halt kein wow

aber mal zum thema, ja es lohnt sich das spiel zu kaufen, wenn dir die vorgänger oder das spielprinzip gefällt


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Sicher ist D3 anständig gemacht. Aber soviel besser als andere? Und vor allem soviel besser um es soviel teurer anbieten zu können? Da geht's dann nämlich ans Eingemachte, denn beim Geld hört der Spaß dann auf.



wieso versteifst du dich so auf den preis ? 45 euro hat es in den meisten läden gekostet. durchaus ein normaler preis für ein aktuellen titel.
was diablo anders macht als alle anderen ? es perfektioniert einfach das genre auf den punkt. ich habe wohl auch alle anderen titel seit erscheinen von d2 gezockt, die nur annährend irgendwie in die sparte hack&slay gepaßt haben und keines hat mir soviel spass gemacht wie d2. das vielzitierte torchlight konnte zumindest im ersten teil dank fehlender mulltiplayer unterstützung mich jeden falls nicht überzeugen. für 2,50euro mal im steam deal gekauft. länger als 10 stunden konnte mich das spiel nicht wirklich unterhalten. ironischerweise zuviel diablo in dem spiel, aber ohne das aufzunehmen, was diablo ausmacht.

und nur weil tl2 für nen apfel und nen ei verramscht wird ( wirds vll sonst nicht gekauft ?!) sind also alle anderen normalpreisigen spiele zu teuer ? schonmal an browsergames gedacht ? kosten garnix 

für mich ausschalggebend bei der diablo reihe ist halt der online modus, virtuelle reichtümer sammeln und absuchten. muss man jetzt halt bei d3 mal sehn, wie die langzeitmotivation sein wird. wahrscheinlich werde ich wohl übers wochenende die 60 knacken, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und dann muss d3 zeigen, was es wirklich kann.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 fühlt sich eigentlich an wie ein Diablo 2 Remake ohne Kurast. Technisch aufpoliert, komfortabler und ein bisschen taktischer mit interessanterer Story.
Wüsste jetzt nicht, was ich daran kritisieren könnte


----------



## Xiin (19. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 ist mein erstes Diablo, macht aber extrem Spaß (zumindest im coop).
Für 50Euro lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall - es sei denn man versteht unter "das Spiel durchgespielt" "den normalen Modus abgeschlossen".


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Diablo 3 fühlt sich eigentlich an wie ein Diablo 2 Remake ohne Kurast. Technisch aufpoliert, komfortabler und ein bisschen taktischer mit interessanterer Story.
> Wüsste jetzt nicht, was ich daran kritisieren könnte



Es ist kein D2 2.0 wie ich es mehr erhofft hätte,das gibt es zu kritisieren


----------



## Nexilein (19. Mai 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> Es ist kein D2 2.0 wie ich es mehr erhofft hätte,das gibt es zu kritisieren



Was ist denn anders?
Ich persönlich könnte mir als einzige, wenn auch nicht legitime, Kritik vorstellen, dass es nicht mehr als ein D2 2.0 ist :-)


----------



## BasiGorgo (19. Mai 2012)

geiles spiel

auf leicht story durchspielen ist sehr nett gemacht vor allem wie bei blizz immer die videosequenzen

mitm barb wars relativ fix solo gecleart und teilweise unterfordernd

auf alp gehts dann los 

gibt dann lustige combos die dann relativ uncremig sind =D
port und geschmolzen oder geschmolzen und mörser


aber dann steigt auch wieder die motivation  auf jeden fall super spaßig 
coop leider bisher nur kurz angetestet weil meine kollegen zu schnell davongelevelt sind^^


----------



## Shaxul (20. Mai 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Bin mit keinen großen Erwartungen ran gegangen.
> Muss jedoch sagen, das alte Spielprinzip ist mangels tragender Innovation einfach nicht mehr so mitreißend.



Das geht mir ähnlich. Anständiges Spiel, aber länger als maximal 2h am Stück kann mich D3 leider nicht fesseln. So ein "simples" Spielprinzip anno 2012 noch einigermaßen ansprechend zu präsentieren ist sicher ein toller Verdienst seitens Blizzard. Kritik an eben jenem (seit Jahren überholten) Spielprinzip muss sich der Entwickler dann aber auch gefallen lassen, da gilt auch das Totschlag-Argument "ist halt Diablo..." nicht.

Wieso hat man mit den Talentbäumen und den verteilbaren Attributspunkten die zwei wichtigsten Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung seines Charakters unter den Tisch fallen lassen? 

Zum Preis: ~50 Euro sind wohl in Ordnung. Man kriegt auf jeden Fall genug Spiel für sein Geld. Zumindest wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass manche Vollpreis-Actionspiele/shooter sich an einem Nachmittag komplett durchzocken lassen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus untrhaltsam, wirkt aber auf mich wie ein simplifiziertes Magicka.



genau das habe ich auch gedacht, nichtmal die grafik von d3 ist besser als von magicka. grafik ist halt echt frech, auch wenn blizz damit erreichen will das es möglichst viele spielen können 
ansonsten ist das spiel schon unterhaltsam, aber the next big thing von dem jeder vor release sprach kann ich nichts entdecken. dazu ist das spielprinzip in heutiger zeit dann doch zusehr sich selbst treu geblieben


----------



## Leerox (20. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann`s Dir nur empfehlen.

Wenn Du schon seit den ersten Diablo dabei bist wird es dir mit Sicherheit gut gefalle Story, Welt, Klassen sowie das Crafting system sind echt gelungen


----------



## Deligor (20. Mai 2012)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir Diablo 3 sehr viel Spaß macht und im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit diesem Spiel.
Allerdings gibt es ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich bei einem Spiel und das so ein Wind gemacht wurde einfach nicht erwartet hätte:

Schreibfehler:
Bisher nur einen gefunden (getöet anstelle von getötet) aber sowas überrascht mich schon ein wenig. 
Erwartet man eher bei Foreneinträgen und nicht bei lang geplanten Spielen.

Sounds:
Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass der Hammer meines Barbaren hin und wieder "Schlitzgeräusche" macht...

Optische Undinge: 
Monk! Falls ich da mehr sagen muss: Warum muss er zwischen den Fights immer wieder seine Waffen ziehen??

Onlinezwang: 
Naja...ich schreibe das hier während die Server mal wieder down sind...sowas geht nicht nur mir ein wenig auf den Keks denke ich^^

Story: 
Sehr interessant aber für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu kurz. War in unter 20 Stunden durch und hab mir sogar noch Zeit gelassen alles zu erkunden und Bücher zu lesen...hätte für meinen Geschmack doppelte länge haben müssen und wäre dann immernoch ein wenig knapp. Die Story mag in Diablo ja nicht an erster Stelle stehen aber ein wenig mehr Mühe hätte man sich hier dennoch geben können. 

Versteht mich aber bitte nicht falsch...ich hab tierischen Spaß an diesem Spiel  das sind halt nur Kleinigkeiten die mir aufgefallen sind. 

Mfg Drak


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Das erste Diablo3 Wochenende ist fast vorbei, wie ist eure meinung jetzt zu D3 ??

Also ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

Es fällt schwer eine Meinung abzugeben, da ich das Spiel ja nicht zocken kann.
Vertreib mir gerade die Zeit mit Youtube und Buffed und warte das die Server endlich wieder on gehen.

Habe bis etz ca. 3 Stunden gespielt im SP Modus. 
Absolut lächerlich das mir jetzt an einem Sonntag Nachmittag mein Restwochenende versaut wird, da Blizz auf eine Internetverbindung besteht, weil Sie zu geizig sind, oder es nicht gebacken kriegen das Spiel nach bezahltem Geld auch Offline anzubieten.

Mal schaun vielleicht zock ich ne Runde Limbo, Deus Ex oder Skyrim weiter und belass es für heute mit D3. 

Könnte platzen gerade. ;(


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Ja finde ich auch.
Heute letzter freier Tag, habe jetzt die woche berreitschaft und werde nicht zum zocken kommen.


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

lol jetzt haben die meine umfrage in das thema hier rein gemacht XD


----------



## Nicnak (20. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Eine 90+ Wertung hat es aber nicht verdient. Ebenfalls nicht den Titel Game of the Year. Ein Skyrim hat bei mir mehr Begeisterung ausgelöst, auch wenn es nicht das selbe Prinzip ist und sich die Spiele nicht vergleichen lassen.



So schauts aus XD

In Skyrim bin ich komplett eingetaucht in die Welt. 
16 Stunden am Stück teilweise gezockt, mit Kopfhöhrern, dem Bildschirm vor der Nase, den Raum komplett abgedunkelt und los gings auf Drachenjagdt.

In dieser Zeit war ich der Krieger der seine Rüsi schmiedet, mit den Leuten quatscht und sein eigenes Heimatdorf überfällt (ging ja leider nicht anders^^).
Morgens um 10 hatte ich blaue Lippen und Schüttelfrost und dann gemerkt dass ich mal wieder was essen sollte und klarkommen muss.

Trotzdem möchte ich diese Erfahrung nicht missen und werde dies noch wiederhohlen und das Spiel durchzocken.

Bei D3 habe ich nicht ansatzweise das Gefühl dass ich Teil einer fiktiven Welt bin. 
Alles kurz und knapp, extrem leicht und anspruchslos in Runde 1, keine richtige Oberwelt, keine Reittiere, verdammt ich konnte mir ja nichtmal nen Charakter zusammenbasteln. Oo


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2012)

Bei der Gamestar hat es 88% bekommen bei der PC GAMES 91%.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Mai 2012)

Anfangs dachte ich mir, der Online-Zwang mit Battlenet wird nich so tragisch sein. Wenn man dann aber im Einlogg-Bildschirm aufgrund Server-Wartung oder sonstigen Fehlern festhängt und im Spiel teilweise arg schräge Lags hat, dann fragt man sich schon: Wär's jetzt so schlimm gewesen, nen Singleplayer-Modus einzubauen, den man offline zocken kann?


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2012)

88% und 91%? oO
das ist doch etwas sehr hoch. nee untere 80er wertung wäre in meinen augen passender gewesen.

edit: gamestar hat sogar 90 vergeben mit unteranderem einer 8/10 bei grafik xD


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich frage mich nur eines. Ich kenne viele denen WOW "zu einfach" war und die sich seit einem Jahr auf D3 freuen.

Aber warum ? Dieses wilde rumgeklicke ist ja mal 2000 mal anspruchloser als WOW und durchgespiel hat man es
in ein paar Stunden, dann ist man um die 30 und springt ins gleiche Hamsterrad, macht den Müll nochmal um
sich zu was ? Verbessern ? Wofür ?

Bei WOW kann man mit dem Crap den man findet noch vor dem AH rumposen, aber hier ? Null nix

Mal abgesehen von dem ewigen "du kommst hier net rein" ist es für mich eine 70er Wertung wert und nichts anderes
wie Diablo 2. Das "Schmieden" ist übigens ein Witz. Kaum hast du mal was gebastelt, dropt der nächste Boss das gleiche,
nur besser. Und das Teil trägt man wieder nur eine halbe Stunde. usw.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 88% und 91%? oO
> das ist doch etwas sehr hoch. nee untere 80er wertung wäre in meinen augen passender gewesen.
> 
> edit: gamestar hat sogar 90 vergeben mit unteranderem einer 8/10 bei grafik xD




Komm, einige Effekte sind sau geil :-) Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, wie sich die Umgebung bei Treffern verhält, wo alles auseinanderfällt, Leichenteile, die weggestoßen werden (speziell Barbar) ...

Ne 90er Wertung find ich durchaus in Ordnung. Ich hab weiterhin richtig Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## odinxd (21. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Wieso hat man mit den Talentbäumen und den verteilbaren Attributspunkten die zwei wichtigsten Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung seines Charakters unter den Tisch fallen lassen?



Wenig Individualisierung meinst du, hm? Dann überleg ich mal. Insgesamt hast du mindestens genau so viele Möglichkeiten, da die Masse an Skills + Runenauswahl sehr gross ist. Dazu Passivfertigkeiten. Und jetzt kommts: durch diese große Auswahl kann jeder spielen, wie es ihm am besten gefällt. Du willst mir nicht sagen, dass z.B. ein Wow oder Swtor Skillbaum, bei dem es doch sowieso nur 1-2 richtige Skillungen gibt (wenn du eine andere hast bist du ein Kacknoob!!) mehr Individualisierung bietet???



Bandit schrieb:


> Aber warum ? Dieses wilde rumgeklicke ist ja mal 2000 mal anspruchloser als WOW und durchgespiel hat man es
> in ein paar Stunden, dann ist man um die 30 und springt ins gleiche Hamsterrad, macht den Müll nochmal um
> sich zu was ? Verbessern ? Wofür ?
> 
> Bei WOW kann man mit dem Crap den man findet noch vor dem AH rumposen, aber hier ? Null nix



Puuuuh, Moment dazu weiss ich ne gute Antwort mit nur einem Satz: "Es sind 2 komplett unterschiedliche Spiele, und andere Spielsysteme!" Wie kann man diese Vergleiche nur ziehen??


----------



## myxir21 (21. Mai 2012)

Bin mittlerweile storymässig durch. Jetzt kommen die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Aber ich muss auch sagen. Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Der wichtigste Aspekt, nämlich der Sammlerwahn ist komplett im Arsch dank dem AH. Warum wie wild prügeln für items, wenn man es ja sowiso kaufen kann?

Story ist auch so lala. Spätestens im zweiten Akt kann man den Rest erraten.


----------



## masss (21. Mai 2012)

spiel ist der hammer  habe d2 mal gespielt vor paar jahren  war nicht so mein fall weil alle unendlich geld hatten und so  aber d3 wow das erste mal d besiegt story sehr gut und die filmausschnitte einfach sehr gut gemacht  spiel an sich sehr gut auch sehr gut mit den erflog und das sammlen macht sehr viel spass


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile storymässig durch. Jetzt kommen die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade.
> 
> Aber ich muss auch sagen. Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Der wichtigste Aspekt, nämlich der Sammlerwahn ist komplett im Arsch dank dem AH. Warum wie wild prügeln für items, wenn man es ja sowiso kaufen kann?
> 
> Story ist auch so lala. Spätestens im zweiten Akt kann man den Rest erraten.



Du hast Diablo 2 nie gespielt was?


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Du hast Diablo 2 nie gespielt was?



oder nur singleplayer und selffound  d2 hat ja quasi vom itemhandel gelebt. komplette foren mit riesigen handels-unterforen. war das geil 
AH vereinfacht die sache etwas, auch wenn mir warenhandel lieber wäre als dieses gold-gedöns. aber macht spass rares und legendär zu verkloppen. wird wohl aber eh erst mit 60 wirklich interessant.
nervig find ich im moment nur die 10 artikel beschränkung ^^


----------



## myxir21 (21. Mai 2012)

ich habe sowohl D1 als auch D2 gespielt.....



> AH vereinfacht die sache etwas, auch wenn mir warenhandel lieber wäre
> als dieses gold-gedöns. aber macht spass rares und legendär zu verkloppen. wird
> wohl aber eh erst mit 60 wirklich interessant.
> nervig find ich im moment nur
> die 10 artikel beschränkung




Nein vereinfacht nichts, sondern macht es sinnlos.

Auch wenn man ein ultra seltenes legendary verkaufen will im ah, so tun dies noch mind. 150 andere.....


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

Wer früher im Battle.net gezockt hat, der hat auch zwangsläufig gehandelt, es ändert sich nichts an dem System du hast einfach nur eine Zentrale Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Mai 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur eines. Ich kenne viele denen WOW "zu einfach" war und die sich seit einem Jahr auf D3 freuen.
> 
> Aber warum ? Dieses wilde rumgeklicke ist ja mal 2000 mal anspruchloser als WOW und durchgespiel hat man es
> in ein paar Stunden, dann ist man um die 30 und springt ins gleiche Hamsterrad, macht den Müll nochmal um
> sich zu was ? Verbessern ? Wofür ?



Ah, noch einer, der bei "Abltraum" stets gnadenlos weggewischt wird.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Mai 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> In Wahrheit waren viele dieser Spiele um nichts schlechter als D2


Doch. Keines von ihnen - nicht eines, und ich habe sie ALLE gespielt - hatte den Flow. Deswegen sind die auch alle gefloppt.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Konnte mich nie durchringen in D2 auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu spielen. Schlicht und einfach weil es nichts wirklich neues mehr gab ausser Loot.



Ah ja, Du hast das zwar nie auf höherem Level gespielt, aber trotzdem eine vorgefaßte Meinung. Betonköpfe wie Dich hab' ich gefressen! Wenn Du nicht so borniert wärst hättest Du nämlich gemerkt, das vorstürmen und alles totklicken schon ab "Albtraum" nicht mehr funktioniert, und Du ab "Hölle" wirklich überlegen mußt, was Du tust.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Mai 2012)

Du hast auch noch nie was von Multiquote gehört was?


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Hat vorstürmen überhaupt mal funktioniert?

Also ich scheine ja mit meiner Spielweise dann echt Probleme zu haben, die andere gar nicht kennen.

Ich meide das Auktionshaus völlig, da es mir viel zu unübersichtlich ist und ich mein Gold auch immer für den Schmied und Juwe verwende.

Ich spiele einen Zauberer, der zumeist nur lebt, weil ich weiterhin die Kristallhaut (bis jetzt immer noch Unbesiegbarkeit für einige Sekunden) nutze. Dabei weiche ich ständig vielen vielen Fähigkeiten "recht" schnell aus und dennoch überlebe ich so einige brenzlige Situationen nur knapp, die sich nur durch Kristallhaut, Tränken und "wann kommt endlich ne verdammte rote Kugel" lösen lassen. Bisher ist die Anzahl meiner Tode (Gerade Asmodans Frauchen in Teil 3 getötet) noch einstellig. ABER eben so wirklich wohl fühle ich mich kämpferisch bisher nicht. Wildes rumklicken gibts auch nicht, bei mir geht quasi nichts so richtig daneben.

Und das ist noch der Normalmodus ... Kann natürlich sein, das ich trotz jedem abfarmen jeder Höhle bzw. jedes Gebietes mittlerweile unterlevelt bin oder einfach nicht das sooo wahnsinnig starke Equipment gedroppt habe (wobei ich alles schlechtere grundsätzlich zum Schmied bringe), aber so leicht, wie immer behauptet wird, fühlt sich der Normalmodus für mich nicht an.

Belial Normal hat einem meiner Bekannten z. B. richtig Nerven gekostet, im ca. 10. Anlauf nach immer wieder durchwechseln der Fähigkeiten und Begleiter hat er ihn dann geschafft. Auch bei mir hat er in seiner bösen Phase beim ersten Kampf richtig Eindruck hinterlassen, da man den Schlägen â 300 Trefferpunkten nicht so richtig ausweichen kann (könnte am 300er Ping liegen), vor allem, wenn man nur 900 TP hat.

Nu hab ich 1500 Trefferpunkte und jeder kleine Gegner schlägt mit 150 Schaden zu. Meine Erzfeinde waren diese Futzies, die Tentakel schießen, die am Ort des entstehens Giftflächen hinterlassen, die im 0,2 Sekundentakt ca. 100 Schaden hinterlassen. Da stirbt man im Angriff auf die Katapulte in ca. 2 Sekunden (Reaktionszeit + Ping + Laufweg daraus sind da rund 300-400 Schaden), was mEn jetzt nicht soo die Menge ist. Zwar kann man denen irgendwann ausweichen, wenn man weiß, wie die Angriffsanimation aussieht, aber bis dahin hats mich gleich 2 Mal zerrissen. Also durchstürmen im Normalmodus kann ich da definitiv nicht.


----------

